# Card for Canon T3



## nodlenor (Jun 3, 2012)

I purchased a Canon T3 about two weeks ago and need to buy a card for it. Will this camera accept any size (gigibite) card? I see they come in 2, 4, 8, & 16. I have some trail cameras that will only take the smaller sizes but the book with the Canon doesn't say anything about this & I don't want to chance damaging it.


----------



## EDL (Jun 3, 2012)

The T3 supports SD, SDHC and SDXC cards, so pretty much any capacity available in those cards will work.  RAW pictures from the T3 run around 18-22MB in size (depending on the subject, lighting, etc).  A 16GB card should hold around 800-825 RAW pics.


----------



## jrizal (Jun 3, 2012)

I would recommend a card which has Class 6 speeds at least. A 16GB SDHC Class 10 card goes around for US$16 nowadays.


----------



## g13a (Jun 3, 2012)

Canon's T3 support SDHC cards.As described by EDL,a 16GB card would be able to store around 800 Raw pictures on it.
I would suggest you to buy 2 8GB SDHC cards,class 8 or class 10.If anything happens to one of the card,you will always have another backup with you.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jun 4, 2012)

g13a has given you very good advice.  Always have at least one extra card or two.  They are very cheap, relative to what it costs you to acquire your images.  Large cards (16GB) are nice and carry a lot of images, but smaller cards give you less chance of losing a significant number of images.  As well, don't scrimp on the costs.  I always buy top line SanDisk, and, although I have yet to use them, Lexar are probably up there as far as quality goes as well.  My 0.02¢ FWIW.
_____________
WesternGuy


----------



## EDL (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes, better to have a couple cards than one big one in case of failure.

Canon recommends a class 6 card minimum, but class 10 is still cheap and doesn't hurt to have a card that is capable of more speed than the camera.  Some of the manufacturers are now rating their cards in "x speeds", like "133x", these are capable of speeds in excess of the class ratings.

Example:  A pair of Lexar Pro 8GB "133x" cards (they guarantee 20 mega bytes per second performance from these cards) is only $48 on Amazon. 

I believe the T3 write speed is rated at 45 Mbps (mega bits per second) which is just shy of 6 MBps (mega bytes per second).  Of course that speed will vary in camera.  

The "class" rating is the sustained speed performance of the card in mega bytes per second, so a class 6 card will maintain sustained speed of 6 MBps, class 10 = 10MBps...so, technically the Lexar cards mentioned above are "class 20" cards. 

Just find a good brand, class 6 or better and don't sweat it.


----------

